# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  pulled 605lbs/275kg @ 187.6lbs today

## OnTheSauce

Won another meet today. Opened with 535, then 565, then 590. And got a 4th pull to break the mens junior 198lb record, which was 600lbs. I have all the pulls on video, and ill try to get them uploaded.


edit: videos
565lb


590lb



605lb

----------


## Str8Jakked

Very nice numbers at your body weight, good work man...

----------


## OnTheSauce

I have made it a goal to pull 650 by the end of june

----------


## Str8Jakked

I'd be very surprised if you don't do it...

----------


## OnTheSauce

Well I have Nationals Competition in middle of June, so I hope you're right!

----------


## OnTheSauce

updated OP with videos

----------


## TRT2010

very good sur

----------


## OnTheSauce

kinda expecte dec11 to jump in on this lol.

----------


## ajordana

damn impressive man.. alot of weight pulled for your size, i wish my deadlift was the impressive..

----------


## Bloodyshins

Even that last pull was pretty easy dude! Good stuff, congrats. 

Do you compete in the other two lifts?

----------


## DeadlyD

Wow, good job bro!

----------


## OnTheSauce

> Even that last pull was pretty easy dude! Good stuff, congrats. 
> 
> Do you compete in the other two lifts?


not yet. I want to, but my bench is just sad.

----------


## jypoll

nice lifts!
i like how the white lights went up before you even finished the lift...wouldve been awkward if you dropped the bar or fell. lol

my bench is also shitty compared to my squat and dead but keep in mind that the bench is only like 1/5 of the competition

----------


## Thunderforge

Nice mate! 

The ease with which you pull that is what's so impressive to me. It's a great lift anyway but watching you do it , it just seems like you've got even more in the tank!

----------


## 24tyrone

smashed it patrick great lift, any tips for me im trying to boost my deadlift?

----------


## OnTheSauce

ive gotten a ton of criticism about how i train for deadlift, but it works for me. well so far anyway. I only do deads once a week. I max on deadlifts pretty much every week. I do warmups with 225, 315, 405, then work up to a big single, then do a single set with as many reps as I can with 405.

----------


## AllAmerican-PCS

GREAT JOB MAN!!!! Thx for the motivation. Everyone has a weakness that needs improvement so dont worry about your bench, it will get there in time, I have a good pause press bench at 365lbs I just hit, but my deadlift is horrible at 545lbs with my body wieght of 205lbs. Remember, the meet doesn't start until the plates touch the ground!!!!!! YOU THE MAN!!!

----------


## OnTheSauce

thats not horrible. and since you have a good bench, it makes up for it.

----------


## stillernation

Awesome dude. Amazing for your weight

----------


## OnTheSauce

Im built to deadlift. Long legs, short torso. I have arm length of someone 6'1 and im 5'11.

----------


## Bloodyshins

> ive gotten a ton of criticism about how i train for deadlift, but it works for me. well so far anyway. I only do deads once a week. I max on deadlifts pretty much every week. I do warmups with 225, 315, 405, then work up to a big single, then do a single set with as many reps as I can with 405.


Just trying to help you out here, no offense meant. You've gotten a ton of criticism on your deadlift training for good reason! This kind of training won't work forever, not long at all actually. Look up progressive overload and watch your strength fly!! But you have to leave your ego at the door and realize your going to go to failure very often. Good luck!

----------


## OnTheSauce

i go to failure every week  :Smilie:  haha. I have nationals in mid June so I am starting on Andy Bolton's protocol

----------


## Bloodyshins

> i go to failure every week  haha. I have nationals in mid June so I am starting on Andy Bolton's protocol


Well Andy is a nasty powerlifter... But trust me, try a very basic progressive overload routine one of these days.

----------


## gearbox

there have been plenty of present and past lifters that told him to change his routine..you he is right about the criticism. ppl are just looking out for him..I hope we are not right, cause I enjoy hearing about him going up in weight..

best of luck patrick on the goal..that is massive weight for being under 200..

----------


## titan13

Nice work patrick deadlift is my week point. If you have to be week at something its the bench press. The real numbers come from the other two lifts. Keep it up man its motivating.

----------


## gearbox

i agree I always look forward to his updates..

----------


## OnTheSauce

615lbs coming soon. dont worry about that  :Wink:

----------


## gearbox

good luck man..tons a weight..and especailly for your size..great job

----------


## OnTheSauce

615 done. try for 625 next month

----------


## gearbox

i will be waiting...

----------


## OnTheSauce

on a quick 2 week cut so i might not go up this month.

----------


## [email protected]

Great job Patrick. Keep up the progress and LISTEN to your body.

----------


## Fari

Very nice lift bro! That's some crazy weight to pull at your weight, keep it up!

----------


## Conrad0032

Awsome lift man, sick deadlifting. Love it ha. My favorite lift.

----------

